# American Choppers



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Just sat watching american choppers as i do most of the time and wonder if there were many others out there that liked to watch it?

Iv been watching it for years since i went to florida and saw it there for first time. I am really interested in fabrication so is my perfect programme along with the funny side with mikey, also has been good over the years to see how the business has grown and family has parted.

My favourite bike is the Snap-On bike due to the colour choice and the integration of Snap-On tools in to the bike.

Whats other favourite bike?


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I've watched most of them, but I don't have SKY anymore.
Did get to see the Liberty bike when we went to liberty island in NY,
amazing to see it for real.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Great programme - I love any programme like this infact Discovery Turbo and History channels are pretty much all that is on in my house.

I am not completely up to date with the father son feud but it did feel a little too staged for my liking. I know its job is to entertain as well as be about the bikes but I felt that it treated the audience like we were a little simple when it came to the rowing moustached ones etc.....just my 2p worth


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I really like the fabrication side of things.

The finished bikea are always on the money and finished well. But, you never get to see it.

Tack weld an exhaust here, mock up a fork there, have a row then bam! Finished Bike.

Sent away to paint................

It's too much, i don't care about the Pauls.

Mikey is a pleb. 

Show me the bike.

Overhaulin is another one that i would like to see more work in. Or more of the bird with less one. Either way, ditch the set ups.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Was into it when it first hit sky TV when they where in there smaller workshop now it just bores me to tears.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Was into it when it first hit sky TV when they where in there smaller workshop now it just bores me to tears.


Couldn't agree more. 
American hot rod is quite a good alternative


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Dannbodge said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> American hot rod is quite a good alternative


Every time Duane appears, I risk damaging my TV!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I like american hot rod also however i have the same feeling towards dwaine haha


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

i agree cracking show (sometimes) black widow and snap on where my favs, however these days it seems to highlight more of the farther son scraps than the bikes if i wanted to watch stupid arguments i would watch springer. 

shame


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

i enjoy it


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Really like watching OCC and since Jr's got fired and opened a shop near by it gotten better, just waiting for Rick now to tell Sr to go ef himself go work for Jr. Don't think Mikey isn't a pleb, he has mental issues and attention span of a gold fish.

American Hot Rod? Duaine is a tool on a power trip plain and simple, after Boyd Coddington died (R.I.P) he did a brief appearance on West Coast Customs but chucked that in (something to do with different way of making card and not hot rod)...whatever Duaine.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

best duane moment when he split up from his girlfreind ... "there was lack of communication.....i forgot to tell her i was screwing someone else", classic, must agree though, he is someone you would like to deck.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I love american chopper and hotrod and have quite a few episodes on my humax HD recorder. I don't have sky so rely on channel 38 Quest to keep me upto date but its rare one is on I haven't seen.

Are there any other programs out there like this???


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

The Garage!
On sky disco turbo, about a Scottish guy who owns English mobile mechanics in Marbella spain.

Only did 3-4 seasons but worth the watch.

I know what you lot mean about dwiaen or what ever he was called, also think Boyd was a power mad control freak, i think Charlie the painter, Old Roy the fabricator and Thomas from Sweden were the best in the show.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Love watching all the bike car progs!


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

I like american chopper much for the bikes as for the fights


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Used to be quite into American Choppers. Even went down to Brightion with a pal when OCC came over here. She was well into her choppers....

TBH, Paul Jr is the biggest ****y twunt going. It's all "I did this, I designed this" you work as a team FFS.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

just done a google on occ didnt know the bank called in the loan on there main building seems there scaling things down going from a 100,000 sq foot building to a 25,000 sq foot one, seems even occ are feeling the pinch

one source of info, many more out there
http://www.ourbroker.com/news/american-chopper-why-foreclosure-had-to-happen-091311/


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I remember in one of the episodes occ came to an agreement with the bank and did not had to foreclose.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

all this foreclose stuff was news to me i must be miles behind on shows lol


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

justina3 said:


> just done a google on occ didnt know the bank called in the loan on there main building seems there scaling things down going from a 100,000 sq foot building to a 25,000 sq foot one, seems even occ are feeling the pinch
> 
> one source of info, many more out there
> http://www.ourbroker.com/news/american-chopper-why-foreclosure-had-to-happen-091311/


In one of the show's Paul Snr said that he still owned their old workshop and was thinking of moving back into it!

Talk about a kick in the nads!

If they didn't spend so much on fitting new doors all the time the whole shop would be minted lol....


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Just seen an advert for South Beach Classics on 'Quest' channel 38. It motoring related although not so much on the mechanical side as hotrod or chopper but might be worth a watch!


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

With regards to OCC the bank backed down in the end and OCC are still in their HQ. With American hotrod after Boyd died the garage went bankrupt with some of the workers moving on Duane went to work for west coast customs for a while but it didn't last. Another good show was overhaulin chip foose is a great designer and the cars they turn out look outstanding


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

rob3rto said:


> Every time Duane appears, I risk damaging my TV!


Me too, that guy winds me up for some reason. It usually takes a lot but not when he turns up. 
My favourite build is the Gears of war trike, epic design.


----------

